# Resources > Education Center >  >  CAT

## Haz

This is a technique i found on the net. Will i be able to put it on the tutorials section? Don't worry about copyright, it's all been sorted out.
It goes like this:

This technique is DEPENDANT upon a regular sleep-wake cycle and hence is perfect for those who have a fixed daily routine in the sense that bedtime and wake time fit a consistent structure.

*STAGE 1*

      The Cycle adjustment and intensive habit formation period.
      Duration - 1 Week.

      The function of this stage is 3 fold:

      a) To develop a habitual response triggered by and focused in a specific time period.

      B) To adjust the mind-body cycle to promote an increased biochemical tendency towards awareness at a specific time.

      c) Preparation for stage 2 of the technique.

      ***For the success of this method it is vital a strict adherence to the regime is followed.***

      Stage 1 is to last 7 days and in these 7 days you are to do the following:

      1. Clearly define your regular bedtime (BT) and wake time (WT) and alter these only in accordance to these instructions.
      2. Adjust your regular wake time so that you shall be awakening 90 minutes earlier, this new time shall be referred to as the adjusted wake time (AWT.) Set your alarm to awaken you at the AWT for the duration of STAGE 1.
      3. Each night at BT clearly set the intention to awaken at the AWT and follow the task set for this period:
      4. Upon being awoken by your alarm at the AWT you are to get up and do whatever you wish for the next 90 minutes (you will NOT be returning to bed) HOWEVER whilst going about your business in these 90 minutes you shall perform a REALITY TEST every 2 to 5 minutes (use a reminder such as an electronic egg timer if this helps.)
      5. Once the 90 minutes are up (this is your regular WT) proceed with your day as usual. You can if you wish REALITY TEST throughout the day but this is entirely optional(but no doubt beneficial.)
      6. Repeat this task for the seven day period and then move to stage 2.

      As you can see you are developing time specific reality tests and adjusting the time at which your body-mind "gears up" (increasing activity/chemicals in the various awareness centers to promote the required awareness for awakening.)

      Now we are ready for STAGE 2

*STAGE 2*

      Lucid dream induction period.
      Duration: ongoing.

      The function of this stage is 8 fold.

      d) Continue the time specific habitual response development.

      e) Create a mild REM rebound effect to increase the Strength, Length and Clarity etc.. of the used REM period.

      f) Induce lucid dreams.

      g) Focus lucid dreams to occur in the longest REM period.

      h) Fluctuate the sleep wake cycle.

      i) Promote a bio-chemical tendency towards awareness within a specific REM period.

      j) Perform the time specific habitual reality tests within REM.

      k) Increase the likelihood of awakening directly from and remembering the Lucid Dream.

      Stage 2 is an ongoing process, to be repeated daily. It is important not to miss any days practice. If the technique is to be used over long periods (several months) the occasional 'top up' of a repeat of Stage 1 may be required. If the technique is stopped for any reason, it is important upon re instigation to start again from stage 1.

      Stage 2 is in two parts. Each day you are to alternate between Part A and Part B. That is to say:
      On monday:part a - Tuesday:part b - wednesday part:a - Thursday part:b etc. etc. ad infinitum

*STAGE 2 PART A*

      This is simplicity in itself.

      At bedtime clearly state the intention to follow your time specific habitual reality tests at the AWT.
      HOWEVER set your alarm clock to awaken you at your REGULAR WT.

      As far as your mind is concerned you have set the intention to awake at AWT and intensively reality test. You will however not be awoken by your alarm (as it is set for your regular WT)
      Hopefully the following should occur:
      The AWT arrives, your mind has geared up for awakening but receives no external cue (the alarm) so remains asleep - however, your body-mind clock is primed to increase awareness and perform its intensive reality tests at the AWT. This coupled with a mild REM rebound (from the earlier wake time of previous night) should result in a long period of REM in which your mind is set at increased activity AND in a time period that you have designated and installed as the habitual intensive reality test period.
      A PRIME ENVIRONMENT FOR LUCIDITY TO OCCUR!

      Alternatively you may awaken naturally at the AWT - if this occurs remain still, remind yourself of your intention to intensively reality test and attempt to induce a WILD with your preferred method.
    *
*STAGE 2 PART B*

     This is identical in all respects the method outlined in stage 1. Simply awaken at the AWT perform intensive (every 2 to 5 minutes) reality tests for 90 minutes. The only difference is you only perform this on the 1day rather than the 7 - as tomorrow you shall return to stage 2 part A.

      **each day henceforth alternate between STAGE 2 PART A and STAGE 2 PART B.**

      Due to the odd number of days in the week you will find that each consecutive week part A and part B shall fall on different days (one week monday is A next week B etc..) Also you will notice within each fortnight one week shall contain 3 potential lucid dream periodswhilst the other shall have 4.

      And that's it. the CAT method. I do hope it is as useful to you as it has been for me.

*ONE LAST THING*

      Occasionally you may like to extended your regular WT (such as at the weekend) and have a longer sleep.
      Of course this is not possible if this falls on a PART B day (and potentially negative for the whole method)
      However the occasional WT extension on a PART A day may allow for longer REM/Lucid dream periods. Even so it should still be kept to a minimum as to not upset the sleep wake cycle too often.[/b]

----------


## wasup

We are not taking random pieces of text off of the internet written by someone else and taking credit for it. 

If you want a CAT tutorial, ask one of our members to write it in their own words (don't plagerise).  

Thanks.

----------


## Sparky

haha! I didn't even check to see if that was plagerism. 

Good catch wasup.

----------


## wasup

HAZ - How have you "worked things out" about the copyright?  Did you personally ask the people who made that article on wikipedia (don't say you have, because I know you haven't)?

For future reference, when you want to suggest a tutorial for the forum, make sure someone from our forum wrote it themselves or just post the idea so someone can write it.

Thanks.

----------


## Kaniaz

You are not required to ask them personally. It's lisenced under the GNU Free Documentation lisence - meaning, in shortened terms, we can use the information as long as:

A) We give credit to the authors involved
B) We also lisence it under the GNU Free Documentation lisence.

However, once again the whole "Dreamviews is stealing other people's material, it's not original," etc problem comes up, and I'm sure that Seeker and other folks don't want to have several different lisences to abide by all over the place, it would not be very pretty.

It just occured to me that Haz cannot of "sorted out the copyright", as he did not tell us the former authors, and didn't tell us what lisence it was under. That could of potentially got us in a spot of bother. Thanks to wasup, he googled a phrase and it came up with the site.

----------


## O'nus

I suppose it's a good article disregarding this whole plagrism ordeal.

However, I hate the overuse of acronyms - it's annoying.  I would like to see it named differently personally because I am too used to seeing CAT as an acronym for Computer Axial Tomography.

----------


## Kaniaz

You mean the CAT scan?

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *You mean the CAT scan?*



Yes, that would be the layman reference.   ::-P:

----------

